# anwendung auf anderen Bildschirm bekommen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab eine ATI x1950 Pro an die zwei Bildschirme angeschlossen sind.
Mein Problem gerade ist das eine Anwendung immer auf dem falschen Bildschirm ausgeführt wird. wie bekomme ich den diese jetzt auf den anderen Bildschirm?
Früher gabs ja mal die Hydravision Software über die man das managen konnte nur die wird ja von ATI nicht mehr angeboten.
Ich kann die Anwendung nicht einfach verschieben da diese im Vollbildmodus ausgeführt wird.

Viele Grüße


----------



## fluessig (14. Dezember 2007)

Das Problem kenn ich (gleiche Grafikkarte). Solltest du die Anwendung auf dem primären Bildschirm ausgeführt haben wollen, so hilft, wenn du in den Einstellungen den zweiten Bildschirm deaktivierst und dann die Anwendung startest. Normalerweise bleibt die Anwendung dann auf dem primären Bildschirm, auch wenn du den anderen dann wieder aktivierst. 

Wahrscheinlich kann man so auch durch umändern des primären Bildschirms die Anwendung immer auf dem sekundären starten lassen. Leider verhält sich der Ati Treiber manchmal komisch und schmeisst primär und sekundär (bei mir zumindest) durcheinander.


----------

